# Questions about: 16711 / P0327 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too Low



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

scan said:


> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl
> Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
> Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0006
> Software Coding: 07500
> ...


 Will this eventually throw a CEL, or will it always be just a stored code? 

Without testing the scenario, will the ECU give the same response if the sensor is disconnected/broken wiring, as it would with a broken/faulty sensor, or will there be a different code or a instant CEL displayed? 

Thanks!!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks like we have a winner:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Clearly induced. 

I guess even dental picks were out of the question for this person.

Jack


----------



## Wolfpack2008rf (Jan 23, 2012)

the brit said:


> Looks like we have a winner:


 What is the part number of this harness, if you dont mind me asking I am looking for the same one.. Thanks


----------



## Wolfpack2008rf (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump.. anyone????


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Bump this!


----------



## Wolfpack2008rf (Jan 23, 2012)

I ended up pulling this and the part number is 1JO973702. Costed about 8 dollars or so. Hope this helps


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Wolfpack2008rf said:


> I ended up pulling this and the part number is 1JO973702. Costed about 8 dollars or so. Hope this helps


Glad you found it okay, I just read your first post right now :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfpack2008rf (Jan 23, 2012)

the brit said:


> Glad you found it okay, I just read your first post right now :thumbup:


 No worries M8


----------

